# Hydraulic Repair



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

After being advised by mark777 and chipper that I had a leak in my lift control system. I dove right in this morning pulled the guts out of the "rock".

<a href="http://s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj54/1929-twentynine/?action=view&current=000_1759.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj54/1929-twentynine/000_1759.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

This first picture shows before I started, nothing unusual, I am trying to dazzle you guys with my photo ability. LOL

<a href="http://s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj54/1929-twentynine/?action=view&current=000_1761.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj54/1929-twentynine/000_1761.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj54/1929-twentynine/?action=view&current=000_1762.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj54/1929-twentynine/000_1762.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

These pictures are the inerds all out. I found some dirt and a few sculled spots on the o-rings. Lots of riding around ton, but I eventually found the o-rings at a place called Motion Industries. They sell all manner of bearings seals and other industrial supplies. I was unable to locate the teflon seal looking thing, so I hope the old one does okay.

<a href="http://s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj54/1929-twentynine/?action=view&current=000_1765.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj54/1929-twentynine/000_1765.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Here's a picture of the inside of the bore. Clean as a whisle no scratches, no scarring, no faults at all.


<a href="http://s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj54/1929-twentynine/?action=view&current=000_1768.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj54/1929-twentynine/000_1768.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Ready for reassembly.

So far my rebuild seems to be a success. The lift is no longer leaking down, it will hold the bush hog up even at a low idle. That is way better than it ever was.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

congratulations twentynine! That looks like a great job on the repair. And great pics too. Glad to hear it is working well for you.

Andy


----------

